# just out of interest how did your labour come on?



## bellaloo

What do you think brought on your labour?/ what where you doing when that moment of the first contractions started? And how far gone where you? x


----------



## nov_mum

All inductions in hopsital : ( Not much help sorry


----------



## fides

bellaloo said:


> What do you think brought on your labour?/ what where you doing when that moment of the first contractions started? And how far gone where you? x

stress - i was in bed crying b/c i was going to be 42 weeks the next day and didn't want an induction. 20 minutes in bed crying, then contractions began - baby born 10 hours later, just 2 1/2 hours shy of the 42 week mark. :)


----------



## Adela Quested

I was 41 weeks, contractions began with mild cramping in the afternoon and gradually became, well, contractions. It started because baby was ready, I guess :winkwink:. I was just doing normal things, having lunch or taking a nap.

My son was born the next morning at 41+1.


----------



## Lownthwaite

I'd had a sweep 12 hours earlier and spent the day walking and bouncing on my ball :haha:

I went to bed and was just about to go to sleep when my waters broke. :dohh: I was 41 weeks. 

Contractions started in hospital about 10 hours later.


----------



## XJessicaX

Nothing really brings on labour bar medical intervention.

But I had went for a long walk the day before (my friend and I had called it jokingly an 'evict baby walk'!) and was in the middle of eating a curry at a curry and comedy night when I knew I was in labour.

Babies just come when they are ready.


----------



## flashy09

130 am in my bed asleep had period like cramps at 40 weeks and 3 days


----------



## tashyluv

I just woke up the morning with contractions...nothing special


----------



## SnowGal

We Dtd, and then I had light cramping all day and bloody show at work... and then cramps continued though the night.


----------



## Aliciaxo

Lost my mucus plug and then 4 hours later the contractions started at 38+5


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Sex did it for me! we had a snack and bedded about 11:30pm, went to sleep and woke up at 04:30am with contractions! at first i thought it was baby moving around or just really needing to pee (holding a pee in all night really hurt!) so i got up to go to the loo and couldnt get back to sleep, my contractions were every two minutes from the start lasting 30 seconds. went to hospital at 07:30am and i was still only 1-2cm! it wasn't until 04:30pm that day they gave me the epidural, the midwife was telling me i had to contract for at least 40 seconds each time, FUCK OFF! :O i was contracting every twp minutes!!! ended up with an EMCS :/ x


----------



## lauren28

I woke up at 1.30am at 39+5 having period type cramps and couldn't go back to sleep. They continued all day getting gradually stronger. Waters broke at 8.30pm, got to hospital at 9.30pm and dd was born at 4.30am at 39+6.


----------



## BabyAitchison

With dd contractions started and with ds had a bloody show at 7am, 3 pmish back pain started (back to back labour), another show at 7pm and contractions every 5 mins started not long after. Long labour and didn't give birth until 6.10am x


----------



## verona

I went to bed and woke up the next morning having contractions, I was 40+6 when I went into labour and had Joel 41 weeks x


----------



## BeenaGirl

This is baby number 1. @ 38 weeks 3 days I lost my mucus plug on a Friday, and my contractions started about 5 hours later at 10 min apart, for about an hour, about an hour after that they were 3-4 mins apart. My water broke at 4 am (Sat). I had him at 2pm. Only pushed for 1hr.


----------



## TatorMom

With my first I was stuck in prodromal labor for about 4 days, which was just miserable. I was dilated to 2cm before labor started, but even when labor progressed I wasn't able to dilate without pit. They started pit and gave me an epi. Within 30min I started dilating, and he was born 6 hours later. I did everything I could think of to get labor to speed up and bring on active labor. None of it worked. He was born at 38wks. With my second I starting noticing regular contractions while we were eating lunch at Chipoltle. I was waking around 2cm dilated for 2 weeks before. By dinner time they really started to kick in. We got to the hospital and I was 5cm. They started pit and he was born 3hrs later. With my second it was a fantastic experience. Hoping for that this time!


----------



## Samaraj

Walked on sand  40 exactly


----------



## willowblossom

I was 39 weeks. had been bounicng on my ball ALL DAY lol (i was rather fed up! haha) around 10 in the evening i felt very mild cramps but thought nothing of it, so went to bed. woke up around 2 am with really painful contractions. he was born at 8.30pm. :)


----------



## xxEMZxx

With my DS I just came home from a BBQ. Had no contractions or anything and then about 20 minutes after getting into bed my waters went! I started getting contractions about an hour and a half later. 

With my daughter I was in slow labour for days and days lol. Constant false alarms but the Thursday before I had a show and then on the Saturday I woke up with pains and more show and the pains were different - I knew it was the real thing (even if they did stop and start all day lol). Then they started again every 5 minutes at midnight on the Sunday. Stopped from about 12.45-1.45am and then just came on every 2/3 minutes!! Gave birth at 3.49am. xx


----------



## danni94

We DTD the night before at around 11pm, I woke up at 3am on 28th November and my waters had broke! Contractions started from then on really, had her by midnight on the 29th :)


----------



## MPools

We were at our last antenatal check up when early labour started....went though the check up as normal...then went home for a few hours and then the pain got excruciating so we headed back to the hospital and well yeah....its all done!


----------



## Cassandra1995

I was 39 weeks and I had to go to the bathroom, well I went to the bathroom and thought that I had peed more than I had to. Well come to find out my water had broke and I was in labor, I was having a few contractions but nothing major up to that point. Then about 5 minutes after my water broke I had a big contraction, then another contraction 5 minutes later and they just kept coming like that so my boyfriend gave me a ride to the hospital.


----------



## lizardbreath

With my first I went into labour 100% by myself. I had went out for lunch with my parents and sister and her daughter. I had a lady say to me awe when are you due in a few months. To which I replied Tuesday. This was Sunday she chuckled because she didn't believe me. I told my parents after I was really tired and not feeling best and I went home.within the hour I started getting contractions this was at noon and I didn't let anyone know til 5 pm And my daughter was born at 1:50am on the Monday
as for my second typical day woke up at 9am hadn't been feeling well the night before went to bed early got up to my daughter saying mommy where's the baby as I was 3 days late. Jaymee wanted her hair up after breakfast the was at 10 and that's when my contractions came out of no where

I never really had any signs or did anything as I felt sick and tired my entire pregnancy because of HG


----------



## Dahlia2007

On my duedate:
It was about 11 pm when I had been in bed for about 30-45 minutes. I started feeling slight pains, like menstrual cramps every 15 minutes or so. When I uses the bathroom around 11:30, I saw bloody show. At that point I freaked out cause I knew it was my labor starting. Called my mom, then called my doc, labored at home until contractions were 5 minutes apart. When I got to hospital, maybe around 1:30 am, I was 4 cm dilated and they admitted me.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I was five days overdue, nothing brought on my labour - she just came when she was ready! I woke up at 5am with pains coming every seven minutes. OH made us go to hospital at 1pm because contractions were every 3 minutes (although I was adamant I was okay!:haha:) and I was 7cm!! She was born at 7:24pm :)


----------



## Guppy051708

DS1 - got up to pee at 3:45 AM on 41+4. My water broke whilist on the loo. It was just trickles so i wasnt sure. Within a few minutes back to back labor started less than 5 min apart. He was face up so it was lon and painful but he was born via water birth 30 hours later at 41+5! I tried everything one can do to bring labor on long before he arrived but it didnt work :nope:

DS2 - rolled over in bed at 7;35am on 38+2 and my waters went-lots of it that time! Nothing happened until 3pm that day and then for a few hours i was contracting but literally didnt feel a thing. Around 9pm i started getting pains but they were suoer inconsistant, like 20 minutes apart. I controlled them with the pump but that didnt work so i went to bed and labor pretty muc stopped. It started back up but i didnt get into active labor (4cm) until about 1:15pm the next day (38+3). Active labor was super fast. From 4cm to placenta was only about an hour and a half..he was born via water birth as well..both very dofferent labors but both ended up being about 30 hours from the time my waters broke, but the second just took forever to start and once it did it was fast.


----------



## rainbowskin

I was 40+5 but delivered at 41 weeks. I woke up early in the morning with strong contractions.. I believe the glass of red wine I had the night before had something to do with it as it helped me relax and get things going.


----------



## flashy09

Woke up at 1:30 am with period like cramps. I was 40 and 3 days, had the baby 36 hours later.


----------



## Taylorr

I was bouncing on my ball watching TV when my waters broke...but my contractions didnt start for another 8 hours. My daughter was 1 day late.

x


----------



## kerrie24

With ds1 I was induced.
With dd 41+1 weeks I woke up at 5.30am with contractions,had bath etc and went to hospital,delivered at 8.30am.
Ds2 41+2 I was being monitored in hospital and when I got in the lift to go home I had my first contraction at 12 noon,got admitted to labour ward and delivered at 2.04pm!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I woke up in labour for both mine!


----------



## Mamacovi

Mine labor started at 4:30am. At the time I thought it was just gas pains because the pains were slightly mild and rather inconsistant to timing for contractions. By 6:30am they were coming faster, more intense and I had them timed about 6-7minutes apart. My husband was at work when this happened, I texted him and told him how I felt. He thought I was in labour and I kept reassuring him that it felt like severe gas pains ( because I didnt have braxton Hicks at all during my pregnancy ) By the time &am rolled around I was texting my husband and begging him to come get me to bring me to the hospital. The entire car ride felt like forever, every little bump. And thank god for the HTFO handles in the car -- It was nice to clutch on to with every ping of pain. Needless to say baby came hard and fast ( Weird for a first pregnancy ) By the time 10:57am rolled around Little Lucian made his way into the world and only needed about 15minutes of serious pushing.

Worth every ounce of pain and cries I had during and after his birth. Every baby is a blessing, and I'd certainly do it a 2nd time if I had to.


----------

